# Outdoor Cat Shelter Ideas



## davester84 (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok, so after about 6 years my "wife's" indoor only cat decided to stop using the cat litter for #2...to make this a short story, the cat is now a "outdoor only" cat and (to our surprise) has survived this past year without getting lost or getting devoured by a fox or what not.

This past week we have had a ton of rain which has resulted with the cat wanting to come in. Unfortunate for him....so, out of the kindness of my heart, I'd like to build him a small outdoor shelter to protect him from rain, cold, etc. and to hold his food and water.

Any one have any plans or ideas???? I need something somwhat easy/simple. Keep in mind I am not very experienced, so I'd like to have a pdf plan or something easy to follow. 

Thanks
Dave


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

Have you consulted a vet to see if there if fomething newly wrong with the cat?


----------



## davester84 (Aug 28, 2012)

Woodwart said:


> Have you consulted a vet to see if there if fomething newly wrong with the cat?


Yeah, they said they sometimes do that... The vet even had a cat that did it. Said there was nothing we could really do. We gave the cat 1 month to get himself right, but no luck. 

Either way he is never coming back in again.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Woodwart said:


> Have you consulted a vet to see if there if fomething newly wrong with the cat?


This is an excellent idea. Often a medical problem will cause the cat to have problems of this type.

Do you have a garage with a personnel door? If so then place a cat door in that. I guess you could also put a cat door in the main garage door if it is constructed properly.

I let a stray cat take up residence here many years a go. I had seen her around for a few months and she was very skittish. A person could not get near her. One day I saw some kittens in my side yard. She had met a tom somewhere.

I started putting out some canned cat food to attract the kittens. As soon as they were old enough I caught them and found them homes. I then trapped Momma cat and took her to be neutered. I did not want to leave her at the shelter as she was not adoptable so I took her home. I would periodically catch or trap her and take her to the vet for a checkup and rabies shots.

Cut a cat door in my garage's side personnel door and put food in the garage. She learned to come in at night and lived with us for about 10 more years.

George


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't think a cat would go in something like a dog house unless you had it up high. Probably the only solution would be a patio cover or like George said a pet door in the garage.


----------



## davester84 (Aug 28, 2012)

GeorgeC said:


> This is an excellent idea. Often a medical problem will cause the cat to have problems of this type.
> 
> Do you have a garage with a personnel door? If so then place a cat door in that. I guess you could also put a cat door in the main garage door if it is constructed properly.
> 
> ...


I don't want the cat in the garage.... I don't want him near my tools.  
I did a Google search for a outdoor cat shelter and found some good ideas... I'd just prefer to follow a plan if possible.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

My neighbors had at least one cat. Out in the back yard was a carpet-covered 2x6 which went up to a shelter beside a window. Presumably, the cat got in and out via the window.

I could build 999 shelters and my cat would find some other place. 
Indoors as it is, every 6 weeks she picks a different place to sleep.


----------



## anoldlady (Aug 19, 2010)

davester84 said:


> I don't want the cat in the garage.... I don't want him near my tools.
> I did a Google search for a outdoor cat shelter and found some good ideas... I'd just prefer to follow a plan if possible.


I don't know about where you live, but I live in Texas and it is against the law to let your pet roam free without a leash.


----------



## lilman (Nov 22, 2012)

When me and my wife got married she was very reluctant of me bringing my dog because "dogs are messy", well her cat has turned into the messy one peeing along the baseboard. We put a cat door going to the garage and i made a wall around her litter box so she doesnt spray on my stuff. She still pees inside unfortunately and the only way to keep her from her favorite spots is laying down tinfoil. Well where im getting at with this is I drew up a design for a "cat house" to hold her litter box in the house(thinking she didnt like the dusty garage). One idea i came up with to keep the inside from being peed on and messed up was to build around a big rubbermaid container so it could just be wiped off.


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

I built one for my cat and she loves it. I'll post pics tomorrow but basically it's a cube within a cube and around the inner cube it is insulated. I lined the inner cube with carpeting and put a blanket in there. The front opening is maybe 10" accross x 12" high. I found an electric blanket online for $16 that uses only 4 watts and it only runs when there's weight on it. I have her box on my deck next to an outlet for her blanket. The cord runs right into the box from the front. At first I thought she'd chew the cord and get electrocuted but she has never touched it. She only uses the box when the temps are below 40 or when it rains. Otherwise she sleeps under my shed.


----------



## davester84 (Aug 28, 2012)

TS3660 said:


> I built one for my cat and she loves it. I'll post pics tomorrow but basically it's a cube within a cube and around the inner cube it is insulated. I lined the inner cube with carpeting and put a blanket in there. The front opening is maybe 10" accross x 12" high. I found an electric blanket online for $16 that uses only 4 watts and it only runs when there's weight on it. I have her box on my deck next to an outlet for her blanket. The cord runs right into the box from the front. At first I thought she'd chew the cord and get electrocuted but she has never touched it. She only uses the box when the temps are below 40 or when it rains. Otherwise she sleeps under my shed.


I look forward to seeing your pics. We live in Florida, so i don't think I would need the electric blanket.... Just a good place with a blanket to hide from rain instead of sitting at the back door.


----------



## Loganville Tiger (Dec 23, 2012)

I got roped into building one for _she who must be obeyed_. The cat was wild and an offspring of another cat that was hanging around when we moved in the house. Never could get close enough to even touch the darn thing - but he got a house.

This is what I did - no plans just something in my head that ended up taking a life of its own. Final outside dimensions of the house is 36" wide by 24" deep.










Just a simple start with a house and opening. Thought a front porch might be a nice addition.










It can get cold (another story) so why not insulate it. Here is the frame to hold the rigid.










Rigid sandwiched between plywood getting a prime coat.










No respectable cat wants to stay in a plywood hut so I ripped down some cyprus I had left over from a dock project to make some lap.










I made the roof removable for cleaning and insulated. Put weather stripping around the edges to make a nice seal.










Got to have a roof over the porch when entertaining friends.










Made a base and rabbiited in the 2x's for the house to sit inside and be removable.










This is how it stands today. 

One thing not shown is just to the left of the entry door on the interior is a full height wall with an entry in the back making a room. Thought this would knock down the wind. I also bought thick plastic and cut into 1/2" strip and hung over the door.

I got even more carried away by designing a damn heater for the thing consisting of a 100 watt light bub painted black, mounted in an enclosure with circulating fan and little bitty thermostat. Rascal worked - just never got around to installing it. If interested, I still have it lying around somewhere - I can take pictures.

Maybe this helps and will keep you from getting carried away like I did.

LT​

​


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

". I don't want him near my tools. "


????????


George


----------



## davester84 (Aug 28, 2012)

Loganville Tiger said:


> I got roped into building one for she who must be obeyed. The cat was wild and an offspring of another cat that was hanging around when we moved in the house. Never could get close enough to even touch the darn thing - but he got a house.
> 
> This is what I did - no plans just something in my head that ended up taking a life of its own. Final outside dimensions of the house is 36" wide by 24" deep.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the photos.... These will definitely help!


----------



## davester84 (Aug 28, 2012)

GeorgeC said:


> ". I don't want him near my tools. "
> 
> ????????
> 
> George


I don't want to risk him peeing on my stuff in the garage or walking all over my tools knocking things over. And I don't want to have to make any permanent adjustments to the house (cat door) since we hope to move in a few years


----------



## Woodworking Diagrams (Nov 3, 2012)

Cat sounds like a pain in the you know what. Is the cat fixed?? I have never been a huge cat fan, I have two dogs and about 7 cats here on the farm. The cats are wild and stay outside. I have two igloo shaped dog houses in the machine shed with old blankets and rugs they stay in during the winter. That has worked for us.


----------



## davester84 (Aug 28, 2012)

Woodworking Diagrams said:


> Cat sounds like a pain in the you know what. Is the cat fixed?? I have never been a huge cat fan, I have two dogs and about 7 cats here on the farm. The cats are wild and stay outside. I have two igloo shaped dog houses in the machine shed with old blankets and rugs they stay in during the winter. That has worked for us.


Of course... He is fixed! I am not a cat fan myself... Prefer large dogs.


----------

